# Hurry up and release Leopard already!



## jeepster485 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dear Apple,

Thanks to your AppleCare repair department (the place you send all student computers to for repair), my iBook is broken.  I had it sent in twice before the warranty was up for the same video problem and it happened a third time outside of warranty.  The third time completely crippled the machine.

Hurry up and release Leopard already!  Or at least give me a coupon for a free upgrade or something.  I've been without a Mac since November, want to buy one but I will not until Leopard is out so I don't have to spend even more money for a software upgrade.  I'm a college student, I'm not rich!  But I'm getting sick of my PeeCee!

Also, if I purchase a Mac with my student discount and purchase AppleCare without a student discount, will the computer get sent to a different facility (I heard Apple uses different facilities for student computers than regular retail customers)?  I don't want my new computer getting cosmetically, internally and functionally damaged like my old iBook the 3 times I had to get it repaired.

Sincerely,
A Broke College Student That Wants A New Apple With Leopard


----------



## mdnky (Jan 18, 2007)

jeepster485 said:


> Also, if I purchase a Mac with my student discount and purchase AppleCare without a student discount, will the computer get sent to a different facility (I heard Apple uses different facilities for student computers than regular retail customers)?


They don't send computers to different locations just because you used a student discount.  Who told you that?!?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 18, 2007)

Ugh! Talking about AppleCare:
They do ugly tricks at Apple, believe me! Look at this:
I sent in my iBook because it had some failure, forgot what it was. The one I got back wasnt mine! It had a red  line across the top, which looked like dry, smudged lipstick. And it was permanent! I couldnt get it off. Then I sent it in again, half a year later for a diff. thing, and I got again a different laptop. This time it had three heavy scratches on the right bottom side of the top of the iBook. I wondered how that could happen. I asked some people I knew and they said:
If you send in your broken Apple, you want it back. Fast. They dont actually repair your iBook, the just put it in the pile and send you a different one, with all the same specs, that they just clean-wiped. Then everything goes faster and we're all happy! Well that's wrong! So never wonder why your sent back Apple looks different or works different - and if you do, simple answer: It ain't yours!!!


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 18, 2007)

Apparently Apple have been having a fair few stability problems with this animal...


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 18, 2007)

MrTAToad said:


> Apparently Apple have been having a fair few stability problems with this animal...



I think it's the flux capacitor they use in Time Machine


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Then everything goes faster and we're all happy! Well that's wrong! So never wonder why your sent back Apple looks different or works different - and if you do, simple answer: It ain't yours!!!



I sent my PowerBook in for a screen repair, and I got the same one back. I know this because there are three huge dents in the front (that were there before ). Did you get your data back, or was it a clean hard drive?


----------



## mdnky (Jan 18, 2007)

They definitely tell you before sending it in to backup everything.  Both in the phone conversation with the tech before you get the box to send it back, and in the instructions included with the box.

On mine, they didn't send my PowerBook back.  They sent me a new MacBook Pro since it had been 1.5 months and they had no idea when the part on order (screen) would arrive.  Can't say I complained too much.  <G>


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 19, 2007)

> I think it's the flux capacitor they use in Time Machine


Or it cant go above a certain speed...


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2007)

MrTAToad said:


> Apparently Apple have been having a fair few stability problems with this animal...



I'd say development of Leopard has been pretty straight-forward. They haven't seeded many builds (compared to Panther and Tiger for example), but the progress has clearly been visible. The real question is whether they really _have_ many features they wouldn't talk about until Vista's out. But look at how much joy it brings to Steve Jobs to talk down Microsoft. I wouldn't be surprised if Apple _really_ brought things home with Leopard come Spring.

And jeepster: If you _really_ can't wait 'til March/April, I'd get a new Mac now. It'll be good to you. Then update to Leopard in Autumn. 10.5.2 will be _much_ better than 10.5.0.


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 19, 2007)

Possibly - however  http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/12019/ say that there are problems left.  Here too : http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0612leopard9a321gallery.html

Possible, of course, all problems are just caused by the intergration of ZFS, especially if code for booting needs to be written.


----------



## GRIENlord (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello everybody! I am new to the site nowonder.com 
Could anyone, please, advise if there is a lot of 
spam and unscrupulous advertising. Can I trust 
all this information, which is present at this forum? 
Sorry for stupid questions, I just really want know which 
information I should trust or even pay attention.


----------



## fryke (Apr 5, 2007)

1.) Wrong thread.
2.) Strange question.
3.) Ask your open mind whether you can trust any information given anywhere.


----------



## Qion (Apr 5, 2007)

GRIENlord said:


> Hello everybody! I am new to the site nowonder.com
> Could anyone, please, advise if there is a lot of
> spam and unscrupulous advertising. Can I trust
> all this information, which is present at this forum?
> ...



If I were to say that you are a complete dunderhead, would you take it seriously? This is a fairly open forum, and with it you should view it with an open mind. There are a lot of very talented individuals on this forum, and most of the computer-related information is spot-on.


----------

